# Beginners



## Youssef (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi I am totally new and have no idea how to refine gold from computer parts can some one tell me how to do it plus what is the easiest way thx


----------



## Pantherlikher (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello and welcome...
You're answer is difficult to answer since there is so much to learn.
Begin with the welcome posts and then the safety.
There is alot of potentially dangerous chemical mixtures used and they must be treated with the utmost respect.

Youtube does NOT show everything and causes messes and loss of PMs as well as dangerous fumes so be careful at all times and take the time to learn.

B.S.
... Learn to walk before trying to run...


----------



## jeneje (Sep 13, 2013)

Download CM Hoke book on refining from the site first, READ it. Second study the forum all the information is here. Learn how to make and test for gold and other PGM's, Get a complete understanding, learn the difference between recovery and refining. You Tube ummm ...take it with a grain of salt, looks good, looks easy, :roll: remember there are fools born everyday! 

ken


----------



## bswartzwelder (Sep 13, 2013)

YOU came HERE because YOU WANTED information. That was perhaps one of the wisest decisions you could have made. Almost, without exception, every question you have right now or are likely to come up with in the future has already been asked (and answered) by someone here. Most times, the questions have been asked many times over. THE SEARCH ENGINES ARE YOUR FRIENDS. Use them. 

Before you start to ask questions, read the 4 announcements posted by Harold_V. I believe they are at the top of EVERY forum section (but I could be wrong on that). Harold is one (if not THE) premier mentor on this site. Pretty much what he says, goes. Harold is a person who speaks what is on his mind. He is direct and there is a lot he will not tolerate. LISTEN to him. He has the respect of EVERYONE on this forum. You can disagree with anyone on the forum. But I caution you, do it with respect, or you will be banned.

Dealing with Precious Metals (PM's) is usually a two step process involving Recovery and Refining (R&R). It makes no sense to recover a hundred pounds of gold, only to find it is 10% pure (or even less). It then needs to be refined. By following the advice given, you can ensure your gold will be of high quality and something you will be proud to own and share with your friends and family. The very best advice anyone can offer is to put your precious metal bearing materials away and start reading. As you read, keep collecting your materials which contain precious metals. Also, start to collect the other items you will need for your plunge into R&R. Remember, your PM's will be right where you left them until you start to process them. If you use the wrong process, or don't follow the correct steps, you will most likely lose PM's or make their recovery much more difficult. Most of us here have made mistakes and speak from experience. It is much easier, faster, and safer not to make the mistakes to begin with.

What you are asking entails a ton of information. It is not unlike asking "How do I fly a helicopter?". Most of the members on the forum have regular jobs to attend, so answering posts where the questions have been asked numerous times just WILL NOT HAPPEN. No one will not spoon feed you the answers. If you WANT the information bad enough, you must show a willingness to put forth the effort to study. After you have studied, you will, on occasion, have a question which you have not seen addressed, or simply cannot understand the concept. The senior forum members (you will soon find out who they are by studying their posts) have, literally hundreds of years of experience dealing with almost every aspect of precious metals. Many have wide ranging experience on different methods, and some have a less broad range, but have detailed experience in particular areas. They are all experts. There is more FREE information here than you could likely get at any single University.

Many members have their own websites with free videos you can watch. In addition to the videos, Lasersteve has many of the items you will need for sale. His prices are very reasonable and he ships things quickly. He is not going to get rich from the items he sells, but he has found sources for some things that may not be easy to find elsewhere. Samuel-a has a website and Patnor1011 sells some items via eBay. 

There is also a lot here that is worth more than all the PM's you will ever encounter. It deals with the hazards you are likely to encounter and how to deal with them safely and responsibly. Do not throw anything away until you are certain it no longer contains PM's, and that it is safe for the environment. DO NOT WORK INDOORS, unless you have a proper fume hood. With the chemicals you will be using, you could easily kill yourself, your family, friends, neighbors, and pets. There is no amount of PM's worth losing your life over. Sodium Hydroxide (lye) will cause almost instant blindness if it gets into your eyes. Use the proper safety gear as recommended by the process you will be using. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

Before you read or attempt to do anything please take time to carefully read this topic and it's sub-topics.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873

Take care and make safety your number one priority!


----------



## rickbb (Sep 13, 2013)

The easiest way is to let someone else do it.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Sep 13, 2013)

Rickbb,
No truer words have ever been spoken.

Youssef, It is mentioned in the 4 announcement posts by Harold, and he is very specific. DO NOT USE TEXTING LINGO on the forum. I would have mentioned this in my earlier post, but just now saw it. Sorry.


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 13, 2013)

I am new to this forum as of 3 weeks ago. My advise to you is the same as the the rest....read, read, and read some more. I just finished reading Hoke's book in 4 days if you are interested in this as a hobby it will be a quick read for you as well. Make sure you research on here before you ever ask a question as the senior members are sick of answering the same questions over and over again due to someones lack of wanting to read and research! Welcome to the forum and enjoy, its all here!!!!!


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 14, 2013)

Youssef said:


> Hi I am totally new and have no idea how to refine gold from computer parts can some one tell me how to do it plus what is the easiest way thx


You're lucky! I don't usually give a second chance. 

Follow this link,

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=19074

and do *EXACTLY* as it says. If you do not, your stay here will be over. 

Harold


----------



## Pantherlikher (Sep 14, 2013)

Morning...Here anyhow.

"I just finished reading Hoke's book in 4 days if you are interested in this as a hobby it will be a quick read for you as well."
moose7802... "quick Read"? maybe quick to skim over but not to learn anything. I really hope you plan on reading the good parts again so you understand what and why it's done the way it's done.

I can skim over a book in an hour or so but would never get most of it. Hoke's book, well, let's just say I'll never finish it as I will keep it close and re-read the exciting parts often enough to dream about, or night mares.

B.S.


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have already started re reading it and taking notes!! As far as "skimming" through it.... thats definitely not what I did and yes it seems as though every time anyone would open this book they would probably learn something again.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 15, 2013)

moose7802 said:


> I have already started re reading it and taking notes!! As far as "skimming" through it.... thats definitely not what I did and yes it seems as though every time anyone would open this book they would probably learn something again.


For what it's worth, I kept using Hoke's book as a reference for almost the entire duration of my refining years. It's not that I didn't know how to refine, but some processes weren't used on a regular basis (platinum group, as an example), so I relied on the book to keep my thinking in order. 

If only we, as a group, could make new readers understand how important it is to read that book until it is understood. So many questions would be answered that are now confusing to the masses. 

Keep reading ----especially Hoke's book. 

Harold


----------



## rusty (Sep 15, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> moose7802 said:
> 
> 
> > I have already started re reading it and taking notes!! As far as "skimming" through it.... thats definitely not what I did and yes it seems as though every time anyone would open this book they would probably learn something again.
> ...




Harold if everyone read Hoke's, the majority of new posts would be to the gallery showing off ones latest button.


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 15, 2013)

Speaking of buttons...I have not been able to buy a kiln yet but I did just order a crucible and the supplies needed to make a button. I do have this to show everyone. This is from some old HP boards that have a lot of gold plating. I did 4 of the 12 that I have and this is what I got. Its still in the spent SMB solution. I have a small batch of gold powder that I am collecting from all of my test batches of different types of e-waste and so far everything has gone pretty smooth due to this forum and geo. Thanks again for all of the great information! Sorry I dont know how to rotate the pics!!


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 15, 2013)

Don't use a kiln for melting a button, it's a waste of money.
For anything under an ounce or even several ounces use a torch and a melting dish.
Search the forum and you will find a lot of information about melting gold.

Göran


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you for the advise thats definetly what I'm going to do. Just have to do my research on that part now.


----------



## Geo (Sep 15, 2013)

go to Lazersteve's website and order a melting dish from him (or two) ive used the same few i bought from him for more than a couple dozen melts apiece.


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks I just checked it out. Which dish would I get/did you get that would last for a few "dozen" times?


----------



## Geo (Sep 15, 2013)

the 3" melting dish should do for everything you will need up to a couple of ounces.


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks again Geo!!! I have just placed a small order from lazersteve's website of a few things I needed. Figured I would buy from a member of the forum rather than Ebay or Amazon. Gotta support small business.


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 28, 2013)

I was trying to post what Rusty wrote. I don't know how to do that so i just copied and pasted what Rusty had written previously in this thread. (Rusty) "Harold if everyone read Hoke's, the majority of new posts would be to the gallery showing off ones latest button."


Here is my first button. Just melted it this morning. Thanks to the forum for all the great info!


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 28, 2013)

What you attributed to me should have been attributed to rusty. 

No matter-----the point is it appears you have come to terms with the idea that Hoke's book is very instrumental in one's learning process.

Congratulations on your first button. The color is excellent, so you've obviously done a respectable job. 

Harold


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry about that Harold and Rusty. I went and edited the post and thanks for the encouraging comments Harold means a lot coming from you!!!


----------

